# help with projector



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a optoma hd200x that is about 5 years old and still on the original bulb. Recently when in use I am getting thin vertical lines in the picture that sort of give an watching through a window screen kind of effect and occasional wide horizontal bars of weird colors in a flickering type effect. I am hoping this is a bulb issue but am looking for some advise before I order a replacement. Or is this something else. I have the unit ceiling mounted and know that when this started it was banged when a kid was jumping on the couch below.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you running it in ecomode? If so try turning it to normal mode. If that fixes it you should probably get a new lamp.


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

OK I tried changing the projectors settings to bright from economic mode. Played with lenses shift, keystoning etc but nothing seems to effect the lines on the picture. Anyone have experience with this? I don't want to buy a bulb and find out it is the projector that is the issue, any other suggestions welcomed.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that this looks much worse than a bulb issue. Flickering would be a bulb issue. Vertical lines and horizontal bars of weird flickering colors would not seem to me to be bulb issues.

The weird flickering colors would seem like a color wheel/dust issue to me.

The vertical lines/screen door issue seems like it could be something worse like a dmd chip.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I did find that these pj's may have an overheating/heat-sink issue. Here's something that may help:




> THIS IS THE SOLLUTION allow about 2 hours. The optoma HD20p has a problem with the heat transfer paste drying out between the heat sink and the image processor. The repair is fairly involved but well worth the effort to do as it will restore your projectors performance and cost you about $2 in parts.
> 
> Step 1 go to your nearest electronics store and get a small tube of heat sink heat transfer paste.
> 
> ...


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool I guess this is the next step before shelling out for a new unit and throwing this one in the trash.


----------



## ridecolby (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I had some good luck and didn't even have to open up the unit. My wife said that she thought it sounded like something might be loose inside after wiggling it a little. So she squeezed the projector from the top and bottom and voila fixed. Now this may lend some credence to the heatsink coming unglued from the board so we will see how long it lasts but I have used it for about 4 hours+ the last 2 evenings and all is well.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Whew...glad it all worked out for you. No one likes :spend: when they don't have too.


----------

